
Ask HN: Chrome Extension for Website in Picture? - onassar
There are tons of chrome extensions that allow you to do picture in picture for a video, but I&#x27;m looking for one where I can have an Iframe overlayed while I browse other tabs.<p>Anyone see anything like this?
======
darkmode
I am currently making one. Check out this thread:
[https://twitter.com/CadenSumner/status/1301254072859684864](https://twitter.com/CadenSumner/status/1301254072859684864)

~~~
onassar
Nice. Eta?

